# Best River Snacks



## glenn

I'm a snack guy too.


----------



## Burl Haggard

Sardines, oysters and other stinky river fish


----------



## MT4Runner

Dried fruit, granola bars, trail mix.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker

PBR


----------



## melted_ice

dirtbagkayaker said:


> PBR


yep, PBR


----------



## captishmael

Salami & Swiss Rollups.
Avoids the carb HiLo game, even tho I enjoy the carb HiLo game.

Dan Menzies' home made jerky-
best I ever had

PBJ Burrito-
I don't like the jam on my oar handles, other than that- Sublime


----------



## spider

Large bucket o potato salad. I'm good. Pass on breakfast. Big dinner. Many beers.


----------



## TapStyx

Keg o beer and crackers


----------



## 2kanzam

One of my favorite quick river snacks is a buncha cut up fruit of diff types, kept in the cooler.

I think it helps regulate my blood sugar and replenishes lost electrolytes from the beer. I eat a few pieces and feel like new again...not ot mention it's cold.

That and I have found that a bag of 7 layer dip combos seems to keep making it on the boat recently.


----------



## SROB34

Weed cookies 

PBR is good, but I go with the Keystone Light. Perfect raft beer IMO: Watery, so when you get hit with a wave you can't tell the difference if it gets water logged, goes down smooth all day, keeps you (relatively) hydrated, and you can drink enough of them that you get a real solid buzz but doesn't pack the punch to mess you up when the float is over. When I'm taking a break from that, you go with a nice refreshing Twisted Tea to mix things up. 

A good cheese dip and some crackers is pretty solid, with some summer sausage to go with that.


----------



## MT_Berger

Elk jerky!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## slamkal

Costco Jerky. Costco Trail Mix


----------



## [email protected]

A couple of thick slices of summer sausage, 4 sea salt triscuits, 2 thick slices of good cheddar cheese and a gala apple. Pre sliced and packaged at breakfast, stored in cooler till someone is hungry.


----------



## catboat7

During the middle of the day I dig a can of mixed nuts - maybe a dash of habenero hot sauce...a green apple if i'm feeling guilty, and course a bunch of cheap ass beer.


----------



## OldandBitter

Bacon


Sent from my iPad using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Fishnfowler

Boaters will eat old underwear with salsa. The best snack is one someone else carries and then hands me. I would eat a tin can if someone put salt on it.


----------



## spack171

Clif bars and Clif Shot Blocks. The blocks are pretty waterproof and don't melt easily if you don't eat the whole pack. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## carvedog

cheetos (the crunchy kind) and hummus. My kids came up with hit…surprise. But I have to say it's pretty tasty and hits the spot. That was lunch several times last fall on the MF. We actually had a little salami with it too most of the time. Whatever the kids will eat, we bring.


----------



## SummitSurfer

Wraps! Tortilla doesnt get smashed like bread, spread favorite cream chz and sandwhich meat, lettuce done!


----------



## LSB

salty peanuts in the shell... eat shell and all,,, drink growlers


----------



## JonasJ

"Four fried chickens and a Coke"


----------



## Barnburner

and some dry white toast...


----------

